# Sheet Vinyl....plywood underlayment or luan?



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

This thread explains the different types of underlayment to use.
http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=3657

If you go with a fiberglass floor like IVC sheet goods you can install over almost any type of subfloor and the cushioned back will keep the irregularities from telegraphing through.


----------



## AllGoNoShow (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for the reply....I just picked up some of the correct plywood underlayment. Now, do I butt the edges together, or leave a little gap and then, from what I have read, I fill the gap in with floor patch (cause if I leave it there it will show through the vinyl)? But if I am just going to fill the gap with patch one would think it would make just as much sense to just butt it together in the beginning and not worry about any patch.


----------



## Boz (Mar 15, 2008)

What is now recommended is that you lightly butt the joints together then sand the joints flush. Problems have occured when patching gaps in vinyl underlayment. When the wood expands it pushes the patch up and shows a definate ridge through your vinyl.


----------

